# Philip Bloom Review Video on 1DX



## circuito (Aug 20, 2012)

Here a interesting video review of the 1DX.


http://philipbloom.net/2012/08/14/1dx-2/


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 21, 2012)

circuito said:


> Here a interesting video review of the 1DX.
> 
> 
> http://philipbloom.net/2012/08/14/1dx-2/



So much for the talk from Canon that the 5D3 would be tops for DSLR video from their line and the magic of 22MP choice.

That said even on the 1DX they still left out the basics of something to help focus while shooting, focus peaking or a moveable 100% overlay box and zebras and, I believe, zoom modes.


----------

